# Bowhunters ...Bow For Sale



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Ordered a new bow so I need to move this one outa here ASAP. Bow needs a rest and a peep if you shoot a peep, plus string silencers. I recommend the BowJax string silencers; this bow is SUPER quiet with those installed, I just simply shot em off the old string and havnt replaced them yet.

-2004 Hoyt X-Tec Camo Realtree HD
-60-70lb currently set at around 64#
-28-30.5" draw set at 29"
-Copper John Dead Nuts Hunter 3-pin sight
-Fuse Axium Stabilizer
-Simms Limbsaver Cable guard dampener
-Simms Alpha-Shox
-Simms Teflon Cable slide
-Hoyt Cam 1/2 system
-Brand New black/green R&A Custom String and Cables with D-loop with maybe 100 shots on them.

Cosmetic the bow is 8/10, its been hunted with. Mechanically its 10/10, super smooth and accurate.

Would prefer not to ship, will meet within an hour or so of Louisa(about 30mins west of Richmond).

$400

Adam
Keeping my rest and peep for the new Drenalin


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

no longer for sale


----------

